# F1 2010 anyone?



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone else got this on xbox360? Me and 2 mates bought it and we're all addicted....

Would be ace to get a lil championship going on


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 2, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Anyone else got this on xbox360? Me and 2 mates bought it and we're all addicted....
> 
> Would be ace to get a lil championship going on


 
Is there an F1 game out ? I was looking for one last year but there didn't seem to be one .

and can you download a demo from xbox live ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

A mate has been banging on about this, tempted...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 3, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> Is there an F1 game out ? I was looking for one last year but there didn't seem to be one .
> 
> and can you download a demo from xbox live ?



Not sure if there's a demo, but its a good game...... its by codemasters, got a nice feel to it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 3, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Anyone else got this on xbox360? Me and 2 mates bought it and we're all addicted....
> 
> Would be ace to get a lil championship going on


 
Can you rate the game please.
F1 has been a glaring omission from XBox360.
Codemasters have taken their time with this.

How good is it ?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2010)

well the only other racers ive played are burnout, sbk 10,  and forza 3

I like burnout a lot, but its not really a 'sim' in the same way this is.....

personally I'd give it an 8/10, online play is good which is the main reason i bought it....... not worked through the career mode yet.

Codemasters tend to be pretty good at racing games, it seems quite realistic too.....


----------



## g force (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm enjoying it....Spa in the wet with no tc and no ABS is almighty good fun.

There's still some annoying bugs with the pits and being held way too long int he pit box but minor quibbles. I haven't done a pure race yet i'm doing the career thing first to learn the tracks.....did pretty well for Sauber, now signed to Force India and kicking some ass.

Damage model is utter crap though...if you hit a wall at a street circuit it's game over but apparently all that happens is your front wing comes off, which you can race without anyway?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah the mate I mentioned above was ranting on Twitter the other day about the pit bug which had him drop from 8th to 23rd in a race...


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been looking forward to this for months. However, a mate has got it and reckons the realism is disappointing compared to forza, so I'm in two minds whether to bother or not.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 7, 2010)

I really want to get this for my ps3 but gt5 is just round the corner so I might have to wait for that. 

I really need a good grand prix game though. What's Geoff Crammond up to these days?


----------



## g force (Oct 11, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah the mate I mentioned above was ranting on Twitter the other day about the pit bug which had him drop from 8th to 23rd in a race...


 
I found a way around that....when it says "pit window open come in next lap" if you stay out another lap it doesn't seem to happen! Also found that the crash model changes the harder the setting. So on expert if you clip another car your front spoiler goes abd you get a drive through penalty.


----------

